
Firebird 3.0 Is Available Now - barking
http://dfp.firebirdsql.org/en/newsletter/firebird-3-0-is-available-now
======
barking
I have an ongoing affection for this database even though we opted for
postgresql as the backend database for our software. We have a requirement to
provide a single user installation from time to time and it always feels like
a chore setting up postgresql in those situations. Firebird's small footprint,
the fact that it has both embedded and server modes, requires almost zero
administration and the fact that it's a database in a single file are all
attractions. Its ancestor interbase was the first to have MVCC and the origins
of that database is a David and Goliath story in itself.

[http://www.firebirdsql.org/en/ann-harrison-s-
reminiscences-o...](http://www.firebirdsql.org/en/ann-harrison-s-
reminiscences-on-interbase-s-beginnings/)

Jim Starkey the inventor of interbase is still involved with Firebird.

